# 1.5 Gal Acrylic Tank Heater



## balljoseph (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been reading and it says not to heat a 1.5 gal tank. The thing is I live in Ohio, the tank is by a window, do not have anywhere else I can put it. The water is at 68 deg right now. I have seen some 7.5 watt mini heaters heat a 2 gal tank up by 5 deg. Do you think it will be ok to get a 7.5 watt or should I go with something a little more since winter is almost on us and the water might get even colder than that? Again I do NOT have anywhere else in the house I can put it as my room is full and it's my parents house.


----------



## noahk11 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would seriously concider getting atlest a 2.5 gallon and a Mini 25 Watt Heater.


----------



## balljoseph (Oct 30, 2011)

I wish I would have looked into this. I just bought the tank a couple days ago and have it set up now. I don't think they will take it back.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Hrm, to be honest I think the Elite Submersible Mini 25 watt heater could heat your 1.5 gallon tank, I've heard it being able to heat 1 gallon tanks safely.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Depending on where you bought it from, they usually take it back within a month of use. I know Petsmart has a 60-day return policy on tanks


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Micho said:


> Hrm, to be honest I think the Elite Submersible Mini 25 watt heater could heat your 1.5 gallon tank, I've heard it being able to heat 1 gallon tanks safely.


the 25w elite mini sub is doing a great job heating my 1gal tank since i purchased it.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and to the wonderful world of Betta keeping....

Your 1.5gal tank is fine for a single Betta-provided that you make the needed water changes to maintain water quality.....

If it is filtered-twice weekly 50%
If unfiltered-twice weekly...1-50% and 1-100% should maintain water quality

I heat my 1gal tanks with the preset (78F) Tetra brand heaters 50watts and have not had any issues with them....depending on the room temp-the water temp can vary by 5-10 degrees more or less.....
Monitor the water temp with a separate thermometer-I like to use 2 different ones....One that is on/in the tank itself and a digital one that I use for quick checks and to use to regulate water temp for water changes...

Love to see some pic....


----------



## balljoseph (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I'll have to look into both heaters.Maybe I'll even try to find out about the return policy (now to only find where I put that receipt). I'll have to get my camera out one of theese days and get a picture of him on here.


----------

